# Hausaufgaben  - Schachbrett



## PsychoSam (30. September 2003)

Hallo
Ich habe für donnrstgas ha auf und hab ken plan wie
ich muss e schachbrett male mit drawrect
aber es geht net imgeringsten ich krieg nur ein  rotes X oben im html file

quell java datei

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;
import java.*;

public class Schachbrett extends java.applet.Applet
{
  int iHoehe;
  int iLaenge;
  int xPos;
  int yPos;
  boolean schwarz;

public void init( ) {

  iHoehe = 20;
  iLaenge = 20;
   xPos = 0;
  yPos = 0;
   schwarz = true;
}

  public void paint(Graphics g)
  {
    for (int i = 1; i <= 8; i++)
    {

      for(int j = 1; j <= 8; j++)
      {
        if (schwarz == true)
        {
          g.setColor(Color.black);
          g.drawRect(xPos,yPos,iHoehe,iLaenge);
          schwarz = false;
          xPos = xPos + 20;
        }
        else
        {
          g.setColor(Color.white);
          g.drawRect(xPos,yPos,iHoehe,iLaenge);
          schwarz = true;
	xPos = xPos + 20;

        }
      }
      xPos = 0;
      yPos = yPos + 20;

    }

  }

}
```
quell für html file
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<applet code="Schachbrett.class" width = "600" height = "600">
</applet>
</body>
</html>


bin für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## Retlaw (1. Oktober 2003)

Bei mir geht dein Beispiel.
Hast du die Java-Datei kompiliert und befindet sich die .class im selben Verzeichnis wie die HTML-Datei ?

Wenn ja stimmt vielleicht was mit deiner Java VM im Browser nicht.

PS: wenn du die Felder ausgefüllt zeichnest siehts mehr nach Schachbrett aus.
Bei dir beginnt jede Zeile mit einem schwarzen Feld, sollte man auch abwechseln.
Und ein Refresh, damit die Zeichnung nicht gelöscht wird wenn etwas das Fenster verdeckt, dann ist es fast perfekt


----------



## PsychoSam (1. Oktober 2003)

hmm wie gesagt ich krieg halt sowas wie als ob ich ein bild mit nem ungültigem pfad eingegeben hätte
und es geht immer noch net 
die VM machine müsse eigentlich ok sin, weil ich erst gestern Jbuilder druf gemacht habe
ich hab aber vorher mei JSDK1.3 net deinstalliert
könnte es daran hänge?

das mim fillrect und der zeilenweise abwechslung habe ich nu aktualisiert


----------



## Retlaw (1. Oktober 2003)

Laufen andere Applets bei dir ?
Wenn nicht liegts wohl an der VM oder dem Browser.


----------

